# Lily licking her vulva



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Is she spayed? If not, she may be coming into heat. If she is, she may have an irritation or infection. Dogs like to keep themselves clean, so maybe that's all she's doing. I would take her to the vet for her bordatella and have them check her. Pay attention if she is peeing more frequently or drinking more or less water. She could also have caused an irritation by too much licking.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If she's doing it a lot, then it could be an indication of an UTI. If she's licking further back, she could need her glands expressed.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks. She is spayed. She's not peeing more often than usual. She is drinking a bit more - I guess licking makes you thirsty. I was going to "wait and see" but last night and this morning when we went out to pee - even on her morning walk - she was stopping to lick. So I know something is going on. I just made a vet appointment for tomorrow morning and they want her first urine of the day. Wish me luck catching that. I am going to have them check her anal glands too. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck! The look on Ginger's face is priceless every time I have to catch a urine sample. If you can't manage it, they can always do a sterile draw. It doesn't appear to be as painful as it sounds, gauging by Ginger's reactions.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

They may have to draw it as you said or wait until the following day. They asked for the 1st urine of the day, refrigerate it, but they have to get it within 4 hours. Lily goes out in the morning about 5:45AM and our appointment isn't until 10:30AM. If I can catch a sample, I'll try to drop it off on my way to work and just come into work late.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

msminnamouse said:


> Good luck! The look on Ginger's face is priceless every time I have to catch a urine sample. If you can't manage it, they can always do a sterile draw. It doesn't appear to be as painful as it sounds, gauging by Ginger's reactions.


Interesting. When I had to get a sample from Sophie, she showed no sign of caring one way or the other. I was afraid that she would stop as soon as I put the container under her, but she just kept on peeing. It was much easier than I thought it would be.

I've been with 2 dogs when the vet did a sterile draw. The first (a golden retriever) showed no signs of discomfort and stayed perfectly still while the vet got his sample. The second one (Sophie, a spoo) objected strenuously and jumped all over the place. She did NOT want that needle going in her belly. Finally, after about 3 or 4 tries the vet gave up. 

So I guess each dog is different.

Sterile draw works best on a full bladder, so if your vet is going to do that, you might want to restrict bathroom opportunities for a few hours before the appointment.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_Sterile draw works best on a full bladder, so if your vet is going to do that, you might want to restrict bathroom opportunities for a few hours before the appointment. _

Yes, I learned that with my last dog. I thought I was being thoughtful making sure she did her pee before we went to the vet appointment only to find out they couldn't get a urine sample from her! Nobody told me that they wanted a sample. I have had success collecting samples before from my last dog, but never got one from Lily, so we'll see if she's bothered by me following her around and sticking something under her, LOL


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

*Update:*

Lily saw the vet this morning. She does have an irritated vagina, but the vet doesn't believe it's a UTI. He gave her antibiotic and anti itch pills. I thought I'd give her some yogurt with her dinner for the next few days too. I was able to get some urine this morning and had my husband drop it off at the vet since they said they needed it within 4 hrs. So they will test that too. The vet also expressed Lily's anal glands, gave her a bordetella vaccine and I had them clip her nails. Poor Lily really got violated. She was such a good girl though, but was looking at me with a pitiful expression. 
Thanks for your input on the matter. Hopefully, Lily will be all better soon.


----------

